# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Χάθηκε η προεπισκόπηση των .ino files (Arduino)

## lelek

Παιδιά εδώ και λίγες μέρες δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά έχει χαθεί η προεπισκόπηση των .ino sketch του Arduino.
Δηλαδή ενώ πριν όταν πήγαινα στο φάκελο των sketch και άνοιγα ένα φάκελο ενός sketch, πατώντας επάνω φαινότανε 
δίπλα το τί έχει μέσα το πρόγραμμα τώρα τζίφος. Ήταν μεγάλη ευκολία.

Για να προλάβω μερικά παιδιά να πω ότι το "Show preview pane" είναι ενεργοποιημένο και επίσης στα Tools---> Folder Options όλα φαίνονται να είναι οκ.

----------


## lelek

Παιδιά κανένας? εσείς έχετε προεπισκόπηση σε τέτοια αρχεία?

----------


## Achileas7

Εννοείς αυτό;

Untitled.jpg

----------

